# Celeste :D



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi I have Celeste is here on the south, and tomorrow hugh leaves, he is in boxes so I would really apreciate it if you could tip me a nmt if you want to 
Reply here for the code 
BTW my in game name is Alan.
Celeste is inside the fences 
EDIT: Leif just left :C now its only Celeste


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## Psychedelicized (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I visit for Celeste please?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to swing by to shop! Lemme know when might be a good time!


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit, please?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

I have 5 right now better reply So I can keep tabs


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 23, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## ameli19 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i visit please?
In-gamename: Ameli


----------



## Rifry (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## BranchingSprout (Apr 23, 2020)

i would love to visit whenever you can have me! :^)


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Ill try 5 at a time


----------



## PerryPerry (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 23, 2020)

can i come visit celeste?


----------



## nintendog (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit when you have time!


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

Id love to come too please!!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Gonna go eat and Ill open again but Ill be here all night  just wait :3


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come when you have the room


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 23, 2020)

i would love to visit!!! do you want me to bring any bushes over? leif is selling pink & white azaleas on my island


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ve lost everything please open back up


----------



## Baroque (Apr 23, 2020)

Might I come for Celeste and some Leif shopping?


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you for whoever decided to silently leave, not only did we all lose everything but you wasted our time!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi guys Ill try to invite 2 at a time so evryone can enter and leave quickly  I have opend the gate and Ill anounce where who is in 
Right now:
*JordanRhysBaker*
th8827


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come by to see Celeste. Tysm ☺


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come x


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open!


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Right now:
MarzipanDragyn
Psychedelicized


----------



## GalaxyCollision (Apr 23, 2020)

If it’s still open may I visit?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Leif just left Now its only Celeste


----------



## courtky (Apr 23, 2020)

could i visit as well?


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 23, 2020)

If you're still taking people, I'd like to come by for celeste really quick


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

drahcir` said:


> If you're still taking people, I'd like to come by for celeste really quick


sure sent you PM


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd still like to come too please, would you mind if I shook some pine trees for pine cones?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

ProfessorMiku said:


> I'd still like to come too please, would you mind if I shook some pine trees for pine cones?


sure  mind if I have a NMT?


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> sure  mind if I have a NMT?


Not at all! Happy to!


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come please?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 23, 2020)

could i come by please?


----------



## dino (Apr 23, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still taking people and echoing prof. miku, could i collect some of the Nature, please, for a NMT?


----------



## Leann (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i visit?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to drop by!


----------



## VPJ (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I drop by?


----------

